# New filter for cycling



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Im about to set a new tank again and cycle it.

Question is:

Would it help if I run the new filter on my 20g established tank and then use it after on the new tank, will it jump start the cycle on the new tank? Also, I plant to squeeze the sponge on my canister filter onto the new tank for bacteria, does it help as well?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

You can run your new filter on an established aquarium so that bacteria have a chance to colonize the new filter before you put it into your new aquarium.

In addition, I would put the squeezings from the old filter directly into the new filter, not into the new aquarium.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> You can run your new filter on an established aquarium so that bacteria have a chance to colonize the new filter before you put it into your new aquarium.
> 
> In addition, I would put the squeezings from the old filter directly into the new filter, not into the new aquarium.


After doing this, is the tank fully cycled or i still have to check for ammonia, nitrites, nitrates? And about how long do i keep the new filter running on the established tank?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I would still check, just in case.

If you are running a new filter on an established aquarium, it could take as long as 3-4 weeks for the filter to colonize properly. However, if you take some old squeezings, it may cut the required time by half. Better yet is to use media from your old filter.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

when filling the new tank you can use water from a large water change from your established tank/tanks as well as adding the pre-established filter media etc.. the more the merrier right..


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Water from an established aquarium will not really help speed up a cycle. A minimal amount of bacteria actually live free floating in the water column.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

the filter and substrate hold the most bacteria.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

When I setup a new filter, I like to use media from a running filter and just replace it with new media.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

will it help putting the DW from the established tank to the new tank?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

brapbrapboom said:


> will it help putting the DW from the established tank to the new tank?


Not really; as I mentioned, most of the beneficial bacteria live on the filter media, as there is a much greater surface area for them to colonize.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

A better method would have been to either swap 1/2 of the sponge or biomedia between the new and old filter and run it for 2 weeks in the extablished tank. Then you can just bring the new filter over to the new tank at one go. Your new tank should be cycled at that point. Just keep in mind that it's not fully established and that you still have to slowly introduce fish into this tank.

As a side information, the bacteria in your filter is something like 8 - 10 times more dense than your decoration or gravels. The only exception to this is if you are running an under gravel setup. This is because the gravels are propertly oxygenated in an under gravel setup and you have to move 1/2 of the gravels over. Not the mere hands full.

Bringing over decoration or gravels from an establish tank will only buy you 12 hours to possibly 1 day in a cycling process. It won't get you much.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Zebrapl3co said:


> A better method would have been to either swap 1/2 of the sponge or biomedia between the new and old filter and run it for 2 weeks in the extablished tank. Then you can just bring the new filter over to the new tank at one go. Your new tank should be cycled at that point. Just keep in mind that it's not fully established and that you still have to slowly introduce fish into this tank.
> 
> As a side information, the bacteria in your filter is something like 8 - 10 times more dense than your decoration or gravels. The only exception to this is if you are running an under gravel setup. This is because the gravels are propertly oxygenated in an under gravel setup and you have to move 1/2 of the gravels over. Not the mere hands full.
> 
> Bringing over decoration or gravels from an establish tank will only buy you 12 hours to possibly 1 day in a cycling process. It won't get you much.


Thank you so much! I ended up using some of the media on my old filter onto the new one and currently cycling it with a pleco on the tank, ill add two of three platies in there as well


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

brapbrapboom said:


> Thank you so much! I ended up using some of the media on my old filter onto the new one and currently cycling it with a pleco on the tank, ill add two of three platies in there as well


Urg, I don't agree with cycling a tank with a fish. That's just barbaric in this day and age. There are better methods, espcially now that you already have another tank.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Urg, I don't agree with cycling a tank with a fish. That's just barbaric in this day and age. There are better methods, espcially now that you already have another tank.


So i should just leave it runnin on the established tank?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

brapbrapboom said:


> So i should just leave it runnin on the established tank?


Yes, that would be a better method. If you want a high level scientific explaination: Most chemolithotrophs bacteria have a generation time (goes through a fission/split in half) about every 15-20 hours. That means if you split half of your media into your new filter, it will only take 24 hours for both filters to catch up to fully populated level. This ofcourse is in the perfect bacterial world. But this world isn't perfect, so I would estimate that it will take 3 days for both filter to catch up to it's previous cycled state. I double this time to 7 days for human error. Why? simply because your fish might not produce enough ammonia to feed the bacteria. You tank isn't at the optimal temperature. pH isn't right. You put the filter too close together etc ...

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Yes, that would be a better method. If you want a high level scientific explaination: Most chemolithotrophs bacteria have a generation time (goes through a fission/split in half) about every 15-20 hours. That means if you split half of your media into your new filter, it will only take 24 hours for both filters to catch up to fully populated level. This ofcourse is in the perfect bacterial world. But this world isn't perfect, so I would estimate that it will take 3 days for both filter to catch up to it's previous cycled state. I double this time to 7 days for human error. Why? simply because your fish might not produce enough ammonia to feed the bacteria. You tank isn't at the optimal temperature. pH isn't right. You put the filter too close together etc ...


thank you so much sir!


----------

